# Snow Fall Totals?



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there a website that shows up to date snow accumulation?


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Go to weather.gov and select the approximate area of interest. Then somewhere on that page you can find snow totals for each storm.


----------

